# Cutting bully sticks



## twyla

You could use a saw. I always left mine long, the dogs would whittle them down. 
No more  they give Pia the runs.


----------



## fjm

That's what I am afraid of, Twyla - I may offer them for just 10 minutes or so, then the dogs can't devour too much. Or perhaps I should just donate them to the shelter unopened - the dogs are not great chewers, so won't miss what they have never had!


----------



## twyla

I never cut them short or bought short bullies because if they were about 4" long sweet old Flower toothless would try to swallow them whole.


----------



## scooterscout99

I have used a hack saw. Be prepared for a stink!


----------



## Dechi

I break them in half with my hands and then finish with scissors. Very easy to cut. I give the dogs about 4-5 inches long pieces and they eat it all.


----------



## Viking Queen

Clamp a vice grip pliers, very securely, to the end of a bully stick. Your dog can chew up to the vice grips and not be able to swallow a big end piece!

If you have a dremel tool for grinding nails, get a "cut off wheel" for the dremel and use that to cut your bully sticks into smaller pieces. It will take just a few seconds to cut each stick.


----------



## fjm

Ummmmm - for dogs who have managed very happily without bully sticks for the whole of their lives, I think their introduction at this late stage may be an unnecessary complication in our lives! I am sure the local animal rescue will be able to make good use of them.


----------

